# 1981 Datsun 210.



## Robvert210 (May 14, 2011)

Just bought a used 1981 Datsun 210. What are some things I should look for? Also does anyone know the tire pressure for the car? The car didn't come with a service manual so I need to make due with what resources I have for now.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

look on the sidewalls for the air pressure..


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Sidewalls usually just have MAX psi before they blow out, which would be pretty lousy for regular driving. Actual PSI is dependent on the car rather than the tires. If you can't find it on any stickers anywhere, 30 PSI is a pretty safe bet until you find the right numbers.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if you know the max psi, you can adjust from there... someone may have put on different sized tires (13's or 14's etc) thats why I suggested to check the tires


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You're really testing my memory, but I believe it was 26 psi. I wouldn't go any more than 30 psi. You may want to try asking the tech support at Tirerack.com to see if they have the info. 
The last generation of the Datsun 210 was my favorite! They were great on gas and pretty basic and very easy to work on! I remember doing clutch jobs on them in 45 minutes! Yeah, the sheet metal was a bit "tinny," they didn't employ a whole lot of options and they were by no mean the fastest things on the road, but they were good, basic transportation and very reliable in their day. They didn't have a whole lot of problems; they would blow the occassional head gasket, but this wasn't a hard job to do as it had an in-block camshaft (meaning no messing with the timing chain, like on L-series or all late model Nissan engines). The biggest problem, as with all Datsuns, was the lack of rustproofing and undercoating. Finding a Datsun these days without rust (or rust repair) somewhere is tough to do!


----------

